# Blocking calls.



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

First off sorry to the mods if this is in the wrong section. I don't know if this is rom, device specific or if its android general but I'm looking for the correct setting or app that will block ALL numbers except my own contacts. If your not in my contacts I don't know you and don't want you calling me at 3 in the morning. If any one knows the correct settings or app that can do this I'd appreciate it. And yes I did look and tried every setting I could think of, which is why I'm posting here. I'm running aokp jb3. Again the apps I've tried are pretty much adding individual numbers. I would like a "blanket" blocker to block everything except my contacts. Sorry again to the mods if this is in the wrong place. Thanks

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Costs $2.99

https://play.google....l.blocker&hl=en

Edit: I think this one has the same ability but is free. It says it will import your contacts into the whitelist. I don't know if that feature is a premium feature though. It says 14 day trial, then you will lose some features. I don't know which features.

https://play.google....llcontrol&hl=en


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks man. Exactly what I was looking for. Simple and super functionable.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Thanks man. Exactly what I was looking for. Simple and super functionable.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


I edited my last post with another app, that users seem a little happier with. You can still refund the first, if you act quick.


----------

